# iCloud+ et partage familial



## AppleTogetherLovely (26 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'utiliser le partage familial afin que mon amie  puisse avoir plus d'espace sur iCloud :





						Partager iCloud+ avec votre famille
					

Grâce au partage familial, vous pouvez partager un abonnement iCloud+ avec jusqu’à cinq membres de votre famille.



					support.apple.com
				




Mais j'ai quelques questions dessus :

Faut-il payer un supplément par rapport à mon abonnement actuel à 1€ pour 50Go ?
S'il n'y a pas de supplément, les 50Go d'espace seront partagés pour nous deux si j'ai bien compris. Par contre, nous n'aurons pas accès aux documents de l'autre, n'est-ce pas ?
Qu'en est-il pour les applications ? J'ai vu que pour la musique, il faut payer un supplément pour le partager. Mais pour les autres applications achetées (certains avec un abonnement), aucune idée... Les achats seront-ils séparés ou les autres membres de la famille peuvent acheter en douce sans prévenir et je reçois la facture ?
Je crois avoir fait le tour des questions que j'ai en tête.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et tout lien vers un site qui expliquerai tout ça.


----------



## ericse (26 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,
Il n'y a pas de supplément à payer pour partager un abonnement iCloud.
Chacun garde bien ses fichiers et ses mails, agenda, etc.
Les applications achetés par l'un ou l'autre sont partagées.
Chacun peut acheter des App, films, musiques, et c'est toi qui reçoit la facture, à moins que tu n'utilises le contrôle parental


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2021)

Un peu de lecture officielle...

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201088
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201060
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mchl556f55f3/mac
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/iphone/iph223f61318/ios


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (26 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Il n'y a pas de supplément à payer pour partager un abonnement iCloud.
> Chacun garde bien ses fichiers et ses mails, agenda, etc.
> Les applications achetés par l'un ou l'autre sont partagées.
> Chacun peut acheter des App, films, musiques, et c'est toi qui reçoit la facture, à moins que tu n'utilises le contrôle parental



Elle ne serait pas contente d'être considéré comme un enfant 

Tout cela est uniquement lorsque le "Partage des achats" est activé, n'est-ce pas ?





						Si vous ne trouvez pas le contenu partagé par votre famille
					

Vérifiez vos réglages et demandez aux membres de votre famille de vérifier leurs réglages. Si vous ne trouvez toujours pas l’app ou un autre contenu, découvrez la marche à suivre.



					support.apple.com
				




Donc si on ne l'active pas, pas de partage des application et on achète chacun les applications qui nous intéresse. Le tout en partageant l'espace iCloud. Ai-je bien tout compris ?


----------



## Kuergo (27 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

C’est ça, tu partages ce que tu veux.

Si tu ne partages que l’espace de stockage iCloud et pas les achats, il n’y aura aucune demande d’autorisation pour acheter les applis, et ça restera chacun chez soi de manière indépendante.


----------



## Icloud92 (27 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour pour un partage de famille il faut 200Go minimum ca ne fonctionne pas sur 50Go. 
La personne qui créer le partage peut acheter des apps qu'il peut partagé avec les membres du partage c'est un vrai plus.


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (27 Septembre 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Bonjour pour un partage de famille il faut 200Go minimum ca ne fonctionne pas sur 50Go.
> La personne qui créer le partage peut acheter des apps qu'il peut partagé avec les membres du partage c'est un vrai plus.



Cela aurait-il changé car je vois les 50Go dans la liste ?





						Partager iCloud+ avec votre famille
					

Grâce au partage familial, vous pouvez partager un abonnement iCloud+ avec jusqu’à cinq membres de votre famille.



					support.apple.com
				






> Grâce au Partage familial, vous pouvez partager un abonnement iCloud+ avec chaque membre de votre groupe familial. Ce partage inclut 50 Go, 200 Go ou 2 To d’espace de stockage iCloud, ainsi que des fonctionnalités telles que le relais privé iCloud, Masquer mon adresse e-mail et la vidéo sécurisée HomeKit.


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (27 Septembre 2021)

Je viens de me lancer, le partage de l'espace de 50Go fonctionne bien (pas besoin de passer au 200Go).
Pour les applications, l'abonnement serait partagé (pour la plupart) mais pas les achats tant que l'option n'est pas activée.


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (27 Septembre 2021)

Finalement, il faut partager les achats pour les abonnements soient réellement partagés. Il faut en effet télécharger l'app via le partage familial pour profiter de l'abonnement.


----------



## Icloud92 (28 Septembre 2021)

Cela à du changer, merci de l'information, après je suis déjà à plus de 100Go pour 3 personnes et je compte y faire entré une 4 eme d'ici Noel


----------

